# FLR(M) application - query about some of the questions asked in the form



## SimpangPerak (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I am applying for FLR(M) visa and I need some help with the questions regarding the financial requirement. I have three questions:

1) When submitting salary details under Category B (in current employment for less than six months), my (I am the applicant) income can meet the both parts of the requirement (current salary and salary for the last 12 months), I don't use my (husband's) sponsor's income (he is self employed) but my current employment is a six month contract finishing after the application for the visa. Will this adversely affect my application for the FLR(M)? Does anyone have experience of applying whilst on a short term contract?

2) Regarding the form (section 7.3A), in the box for *"total combined income from salaried employment"*, do I show my income I receive from my current employment? or do I show the total income from the last 12 months employment?

3) If I want to show income (that would be in addition to my current salaried income, my current salaried income meets the financial requirement) from other sources earned by my sponsor (rental, savings after calculation etc), how would I do show this on the form? Is this something worth doing or will the UKBA be satisfied with my income alone?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

SimpangPerak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am applying for FLR(M) visa and I need some help with the questions regarding the financial requirement. I have three questions:
> 
> 1) When submitting salary details under Category B (in current employment for less than six months), my (I am the applicant) income can meet the both parts of the requirement (current salary and salary for the last 12 months), I don't use my (husband's) sponsor's income (he is self employed) but my current employment is a six month contract finishing after the application for the visa. Will this adversely affect my application for the FLR(M)? Does anyone have experience of applying whilst on a short term contract?


Short-term contract is fine. I think they take the view that nobody's job is guaranteed and you may find another contract when the present one expires.



> 2) Regarding the form (section 7.3A), in the box for *"total combined income from salaried employment"*, do I show my income I receive from my current employment? or do I show the total income from the last 12 months employment?


Total you've received from your current and past jobs. I cannot check this against the form as UKBA site is down at the moment.



> 3) If I want to show income (that would be in addition to my current salaried income, my current salaried income meets the financial requirement) from other sources earned by my sponsor (rental, savings after calculation etc), how would I do show this on the form? Is this something worth doing or will the UKBA be satisfied with my income alone?


Only disclose financial details needed to meet the requirement. Anything else will be ignored or can needlessly confuse your application. You cannot disclose 'just in case' your salaried income is found to be inadequate, as insurance policy.


----------



## SimpangPerak (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks Joppa for your prompt reply, your answers are useful.

I have another question regarding show evidence of meeting the financial requirement, I have booked an PEO appointment for the 20th September, and I reviewed my payslips and payment dates in my bank statements - I see that I have received the payslip for the 31st (or last day) of the month, but the payment for the monthly salary was made on the 20th of the month. Does this cause any problems when looked at by the UKBA to check if I meet the financial requirement? Is the monthly salary counted from the date of the payslip or is it from the payment into my bank account?
Should I move the date of the PEO appointment to an earlier date?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's the date of the pay slip, the latest of which must be within 28 days of your PEO appointment.


----------



## SimpangPerak (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Joppa,

In terms of accommodation evidence, me (applicant) and my husband (sponsor) are living in his parent's house, we don't have a formal tenancy agreement or contract. What would be the best way to show this situation to the UKBA? We were thinking that a letter from his parents would suffice. Is there anything else we should or need to submit?

Also, because the property is in the parent's names, they pay the council tax and bills, we contribute towards the utility bills but not named on the paperwork. Will this affect my application, and what can we do to ensure this won't have a negative effect. Again, is a letter from his parents to explain this situation enough?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need:　
Letter from his parents offering accommodation.
Proof of ownership such as mortgage statement or title deed/certificate (from Land Registry).
Proof of occupation (living there) such as council tax and utility bills.
If available, estate agent's particulars with floor plans, or property inspection report from local authority.


----------



## SimpangPerak (Aug 12, 2013)

Regarding the questions about where a spouse and sponsor are living or will live, we are living with parents in law and we are in a similar situation to that described below, we pay something towards bills but not named on bills, but the deeds include three names. One is a parent's name, the other two are a deceased grandparent and the brother of the parent (this is due to a will being settled). The parents own the majority share of the property and have a copy of the will to show they own this share. Does this affect our evidence to show we have a permanent place to live?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I think that will be fine. Just explain the circumstance by way of an attached note.


----------



## SimpangPerak (Aug 12, 2013)

Joppa, you are very helpful and kind.

I have another query related to the accommodation requirement. 

Can I use the copy of the Land Registry Certificate as the proof? this will be together with the council tax, utility bill statements, pictures of the property and letter from parents. 

Appreciate it. Many thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes.


----------

